# broadband



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Moving to cyprus in the morning (woohoo) and we do not have a landline in our new house. We live in Erimi and primetel arent quite there yet with their fibre optics and we are wondering what our options are for broadband connections. Our nearest neighbour is 400m away and we're not sure where the nearest exchange is for cytanet. I believe that cytanet would charge us a huge price for bringing a line from the exchange as we dont even have any telegraph poles in place. Any suggestions or recommendations for sat broadband or anything as an alternative??. We're struggling. 
Thanks in advance of any advice or help.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Higgi said:


> Moving to cyprus in the morning (woohoo) and we do not have a landline in our new house. We live in Erimi and primetel arent quite there yet with their fibre optics and we are wondering what our options are for broadband connections. Our nearest neighbour is 400m away and we're not sure where the nearest exchange is for cytanet. I believe that cytanet would charge us a huge price for bringing a line from the exchange as we dont even have any telegraph poles in place. Any suggestions or recommendations for sat broadband or anything as an alternative??. We're struggling.
> Thanks in advance of any advice or help.


You can rent some sort of a portable thingy (dont ask me what the heck its called )
from Cytanet.I know someone who lives way up in the mountains in a tiny village and they have one. You need to go to the local Cytanet office and ask about it.


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Veronica said:


> You can rent some sort of a portable thingy (dont ask me what the heck its called )
> from Cytanet.I know someone who lives way up in the mountains in a tiny vilalge and they have one. You need to go to the local Cytanet office and ask about it.


Thanks veronica. If there is any chance you could find out what the portable thing is called that would be great. Meanwhile i shall endeavour to find the cytanet office when i have recovered from the packing, travelling and heat exhaustion I shall be experiencing tomorrow. I shall be using the local internet cafe in the meantime so shall look out for your reply.


----------



## colroy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi its called a dongle and you get it from cytanet. or you can use a british one . The cost is about £15 per month


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi
When you say you can use a british one do you mean bring it with you, if so it will be very expensive as it's charged per min a bit like a mobile phone

Cherie x


----------

